# Which type of computer component has the fastest throughput?



## 2048Megabytes

I was just doing a test.  The following question came up:

Question:  Which type of computer component has the fastest throughput when accessing data?


Their answer:
Random Access Memory

I say it is the Central Processing Unit.  Which answer is right and why?


----------



## barney.stinson

Well it depends on what type of DATA is being accessed the ROM lache harddrive etc etc


----------



## bomberboysk

2048Megabytes said:


> I was just doing a test.  The following question came up:
> 
> Question:  Which type of computer component has the fastest throughput when accessing data?
> 
> 
> Their answer:
> Random Access Memory
> 
> I say it is the Central Processing Unit.  Which answer is right and why?



When ACCESSING data? Level 1 cache on a cpu, Then Level 2, Then Level 3(if it has it), then the ram.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Thanks for the useful information bomberboysk.  I wonder why they put RAM has the highest throughput when accessing data?  The people writing these tests are supposed to have knowledge about how a computer works.


----------



## bomberboysk

2048Megabytes said:


> Thanks for the useful information bomberboysk.  I wonder why they put RAM has the highest throughput when accessing data?  The people writing these tests are supposed to have knowledge about how a computer works.



I would imagine as the level 1/2/3 cache is more for repetitive tasks then actual data, you've seen ramdrive programs i assume, you ever see cache-drive programs?


----------



## diduknowthat

bomberboysk said:


> I would imagine as the level 1/2/3 cache is more for repetitive tasks then actual data, you've seen ramdrive programs i assume, you ever see cache-drive programs?



That's because the CPU would suffer greatly if it loses some of it's cache to a cache-drive...


----------



## bomberboysk

diduknowthat said:


> That's because the CPU would suffer greatly if it loses some of it's cache to a cache-drive...



Thats what i was saying


----------



## fmw

OP, you are correct because of the higher transfer rate.


----------

